# Post A Picture of how you eventually want your hair to look.



## StarScream35 (Jan 13, 2013)

My goal is to get like the girl in white. Not far from it so that makes me extra happy!!!!

I thought this would be interesting and fun!


----------



## softblackcotton (Jan 13, 2013)

This all the way. I'm far from it but keeping the faith. Miracles can happen when you believe,


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 13, 2013)

My moms friend... She a body inspiration too 



Sent from my EVO using LHCF


----------



## brg240 (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Allandra (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow, this thread is cute.  Love it.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jan 13, 2013)

I would LOVE for my braid outs to get like this! I just need a couple more inches... or 7


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 13, 2013)

Subscribing, great thread OP, I can't wait to see all the pics


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 13, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> I would LOVE for my braid outs to get like this! I just need a couple more inches... or 7



I would LOVE for my hair to get to her length curly!! I bet her hair is classic length straightened! Thats my supreme ultimate goal is this length curly!!!!


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 13, 2013)

softblackcotton said:


> This all the way. I'm far from it but keeping the faith. Miracles can happen when you believe,




Yes they do, and imma pray you wake up tomorrow with 8'' of hair! AMEN

Loving the pics so far....big hair is SO SEXY!


----------



## cami88 (Jan 13, 2013)

I am weeping all through this thread.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Jan 13, 2013)

Like Uniqzoe's 2012 progress pic  
This is my dream hair!!!





I imagine it would like like this if straightened...


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jan 13, 2013)

This is how I want my hair to look straight. I am natural and know I will never have Hair Crush thick hair  I this Emanuela's look is possible, not too thick


----------



## IMFOCSD (Jan 13, 2013)

I would love to have hair like this!



Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## StarScream35 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow..... these are good and fun. Every picture posted makes me drool......lol. Come on ladies out there. Come in and have some fun!


----------



## StarScream35 (Jan 13, 2013)

I came across this and filled myself with all kinds of envy. Her link is below.







http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/09/cassandre-4b-natural-hair-style-icon/


----------



## StarScream35 (Jan 13, 2013)

I like this one too. I think I could actually get my hair like this!


----------



## CarLiTa (Jan 13, 2013)

AyannaDivine, whose hair is that in pic #2?? any link??


----------



## Angelinhell (Jan 13, 2013)

This for a short term goal.


----------



## rtexy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## CarLiTa (Jan 13, 2013)

This given that my hair isn't that thick, that's a lofty goal, but whatever


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## AyannaDivine (Jan 13, 2013)

CarLiTa said:


> AyannaDivine, whose hair is that in pic #2?? any link??



I have no clue who that glorious mane belongs to. The pic was on tumblr but doesn't belong to the person who posted it.
http://pinklotusflowers.tumblr.com/post/23279589493


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Jan 13, 2013)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> My moms friend... She a body inspiration too
> 
> Sent from my EVO using LHCF



You a lie.....holy macaroni.... *weeps*


----------



## Napp (Jan 13, 2013)

i would love perfectly blunt MBL hair(with bangs of course)

i don't know if its possible for me though


----------



## koolkittychick (Jan 13, 2013)

I tried to find someone who had similar thickness relaxed. She also wears her bra in a similar location, and she is my body goal (one pound at a time):


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 14, 2013)

ChocolatePie777 said:


> You a lie.....holy macaroni.... *weeps*



*hugs* don't weep we'll get there one day 

Sent from my EVO using LHCF


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 14, 2013)

*Just the length...  *


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Jan 14, 2013)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> *hugs* don't weep we'll get there one day
> 
> Sent from my EVO using LHCF



Girl to late imma be crying in my sleep at this rate lol

How long is her hair?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 14, 2013)

ChocolatePie777 said:


> Girl to late imma be crying in my sleep at this rate lol
> 
> How long is her hair?



Here's a pic that shows her length better but I really don't know, I haven't seen it completely straight in awhile 



Sent from my EVO using LHCF


----------



## NJoy (Jan 14, 2013)

*Le sigh*


----------



## NJoy (Jan 14, 2013)

But this is more likely and I would happily accept


----------



## Solila (Jan 14, 2013)

I've been Chime's #1 stalker for years now! My hair is very similar to hers BUT cannot begin to tell you guys how I longed to just take her natural hair and slap it on my head. LOL


----------



## freckledface (Jan 14, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> I would LOVE for my braid outs to get like this! I just need a couple more inches... or 7



Makes me wanna go natural!!!


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jan 14, 2013)

I love this girls hair. So versatile and easy to manage cuz she can do wash and gos. This is my dream hair.


----------



## getoffmylawn (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm giving myself one more year to hit this length


----------



## CHANNYY (Jan 14, 2013)

@ Napp, I would for my hair to look like hers in that picture. I  have a looooong way to go!!


----------



## knt1229 (Jan 14, 2013)

My dream hair is super thick hair. The length of the hair is not quite as important as the thickness of the hair for me. I picked this girl because she has the amount of thickness I would like to have. Unfortunately, I'm not sure if my hair has the ability to get this full.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 14, 2013)

I would love for my knot-outs/flexi-sets/styled wash-n-gos to look like this!!! My texlaxed hair is a dryer, tighter version of this texture.  But I've only got a few inches of that.


----------



## lovegymnasts (Jan 14, 2013)

I could not find a picture of what I want but this is close. I want my hair in super long plaits.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jan 14, 2013)

*I know this is weave, but I'm feeling the thickness 

*


----------



## CaliiSwagg (Jan 14, 2013)

Natural 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Straightened


----------



## brg240 (Jan 14, 2013)

cutiebe2 said:


> This is how I want my hair to look straight. I am natural and know I will never have Hair Crush thick hair  I this Emanuela's look is possible, not too thick



me neither  but in my dreams  man if I could get half of her hair density


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 14, 2013)

There was a thread last week about this girls hair 




I also love India's hair from my natural sisters & there's a girl I follow on youtube her name is xpXODVF, she has hair similar to Chime.  I'll see if I can get some pics


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jan 14, 2013)

:lovedrool:


----------



## Channy31 (Jan 14, 2013)

andreas choice!
I love her hair colour in these aswell!
I actually think my hair isnt al that different from hers other than length


----------



## CarLiTa (Jan 14, 2013)

All these unicorns


----------



## Ashawn Arraine (Jan 14, 2013)

I am loving this thread. Oooooh I can't wait.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 14, 2013)

bumping for more pics..............................


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## brittanynic16 (Jan 14, 2013)

LongHairDontCare2011






Loveya4Ever


----------



## Mahogony7 (Jan 14, 2013)

I stan and stalk Chime's hair all the time. My hair is super duper thick. I am patiently(most of the time) waiting for some length and swang.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 14, 2013)

When my hair grows up I want it to be like Naptrual85's...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlKBoAeWCA8






Probably not possible for me though.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 14, 2013)

Lawd, this thread is just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 14, 2013)

Body and hair inspiration on the right 


I plan on being there by the end of March. 13lbs to go! The hair is almost that length when in a wash and go. It's waist-length but shrinks like mad!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 14, 2013)

Heyfranhey is my hair twin. I want my twists to look like this so I can wear them out without stares. My twists shrink and look anemic. I want her length curly.


----------



## Carrie A (Jan 14, 2013)

This thread gives me life!


----------



## daviine (Jan 14, 2013)

dachsies_rule! said:


> I know this is weave, but I'm feeling the thickness



I've worked with this girl before and I don't think her hair is a weave. She has beautiful hair but I cant remember how full it was. I guess it depends  on how its styled.  Not a weave but added hair could be possible but I don't think so. 

Her website is brigidturner.com.


----------



## menina (Jan 14, 2013)

Loving this thread


----------



## sweetdreams23 (Jan 14, 2013)

I dnt know who these ppl are. Found them on Pinterest ....


But I wanna be like them!!!


----------



## sweetdreams23 (Jan 14, 2013)

Neffy!  I love her!!!


----------



## Angelinhell (Jan 14, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAMbrFex2lk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

This length, but mine is a lot thicker.


----------



## koolkittychick (Jan 14, 2013)

Angelinhell said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAMbrFex2lk&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> This length, but mine is a lot thicker.


 
LOL, I was drooling until he turned around and revealed he was a dude! Then I fell out my chair, sat right back up, and kept on drooling! 

I am loving the high-quality hair porn (of all persuasions!) going on in this thread. Keep it coming!


----------



## Philippians413 (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## SimJam (Jan 14, 2013)

Is and will always be my hair idol MWEDZI


----------



## SimJam (Jan 14, 2013)

twistout length


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 14, 2013)

Angelinhell said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAMbrFex2lk&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> This length, but mine is a lot thicker.



I used to drool at his hair hen he was on VH1


----------



## StarScream35 (Jan 14, 2013)

Some of us gone be in rehab by the end of the week.............LOL!!!


----------



## Pinkerton (Jan 14, 2013)

We share a very similar hair type so, maybe one day..


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jan 14, 2013)

sweetdreams23 said:


> Neffy!  I love her!!!



I do too, she's probably my fave YTer at the moment. Wish she didn't have a life and could do 5 vids a week


----------



## manter26 (Jan 14, 2013)

ellebelle88 said:


> I love this girls hair. So versatile and easy to manage cuz she can do wash and gos. This is my dream hair.



What's her info? Her hair reminds me of my own in some of these pics.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jan 14, 2013)

My hair texture and thickness is nothing like hers, but I'd take her length if I could. She's a body inspiration of mine as well:


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jan 14, 2013)

ellebelle88 said:


> I love this girls hair. So versatile and easy to manage cuz she can do wash and gos. This is my dream hair.



ellebelle88 -

Yes what is her info? I would love if she had a YT


----------



## OceanEyes (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Brwnbeauti (Jan 14, 2013)

If I remain relaxed





If I go natural, I think this is the natural socialite idk 




Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Meemee6223 (Jan 14, 2013)

Off to take my hair vitamins...


----------



## BGT (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## KinkyGenius (Jan 14, 2013)

I love her hair in general:







But I want my mini twists to look like hers in the future:












And I'll take her straightened hair too while I'm at it  :


----------



## StarScream35 (Jan 14, 2013)

Simply gorgeous!!






\

http://lifeisanexquisitejourney.com/category/natural-hair/


----------



## daviine (Jan 14, 2013)

manter26 said:


> manter26
> ShyIntellect
> 
> What's her info? Her hair reminds me of my own in some of these pics.



I don't know if she has a YT account. On Instagram, her name is thesoulasylum. She has a tumblr account but I don't follow it. 

http://soul-asylum.tumblr.com/


----------



## hannan (Jan 14, 2013)

dream braidout:


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jan 14, 2013)

manter26 said:


> What's her info? Her hair reminds me of my own in some of these pics.





ShyIntellect said:


> ellebelle88 -
> 
> Yes what is her info? I would love if she had a YT





daviine said:


> I don't know if she has a YT account. On Instagram, her name is thesoulasylum. She has a tumblr account but I don't follow it.
> 
> http://soul-asylum.tumblr.com/


manter26 ShyIntellect 
Yep daviine provided you the information. She also has a twitter that I stalk religiously, not because of her hair but because the girl is spot on when it comes to topics about race, gender, sexuality, etc. She's a fly girl with brains to match.   https://twitter.com/thesoulasylum


----------



## manter26 (Jan 14, 2013)

^She's an lgbt activist right? I think I've seen her tumblr before. I must have unfollowed due to the nsfw pics.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 14, 2013)

I love Ambrosa's hair (but I want m hair to b longer)




Angela (yt channel: Nappilyevaafta )


----------



## NJoy (Jan 14, 2013)

BGT said:


>


 

Excuse me Ms. BGT. Who dis woman? That hair!


----------



## McQuay30 (Jan 14, 2013)

Fhrizzball said:


> When my hair grows up I want it to be like Naptrual85's...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlKBoAeWCA8
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My hair crush too.....


----------



## ogmistress (Jan 14, 2013)

I want to be able to jump out of the shower T-shirt dry my hair and do this. (not straight of course)


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 14, 2013)

India from my natural sisters


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 14, 2013)

StarScream35 said:


> Some of us gone be in rehab by the end of the week.............LOL!!!



You trying to me go but i say NO NO NO. This pic looks like a silkener but either way. I LOVE HER HAIR


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jan 14, 2013)

ETA: I was informed that this isn't her natural hair 
Nicole Scherzinger:


----------



## Stormy (Jan 14, 2013)

Like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And when straightened like this:





And I will be good to go!


----------



## Stormy (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh yeah, and I want my braidouts to look like this: 





And my braidout buns to look like this:





Alicia James from blacklonghair.com

Great fun thread by the way! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ash25 (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes!! gimme 2.95 yrs!!


----------



## Lita (Jan 14, 2013)

StarScream35 said:


> My goal is to get like the girl in white. Not far from it so that makes me extra happy!!!!
> 
> I thought this would be interesting and fun!




StarScream35 That picture looks like me & my cousin when we were young..Wow! I had to look twice,just to make sure..lol..Brings back memories..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LexiDior (Jan 14, 2013)

This would be sooo nice. I'd give it 3 or 4 years.


----------



## mech (Jan 14, 2013)

came across this shrinkage on tumblr


----------



## Lita (Jan 14, 2013)

Great thread OP..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LexiDior (Jan 14, 2013)

OK mech im stuck on your sig lol. twirking is a sport now.


----------



## celiabug (Jan 14, 2013)

Ash25 said:


> Yes!! gimme 2.95 yrs!!



omg! who is this? her hair texture is just like mine!!


----------



## DrC (Jan 15, 2013)

Rochelle Jordan


----------



## Gryphyn (Jan 15, 2013)

Like this, but with my texture and minus the push up bra 






Love these as well


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 15, 2013)

This is my fantasy hair:






I don't know that even at WHip length my hair would look like this in its dry, kinky state. My curl pattern is a little tighter than this. I think I would need knee length hair for this look.


----------



## btrflyrose (Jan 15, 2013)

My sisterlocks are a little past my shoulders, about 3 inches past.

But this is my goal!


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 15, 2013)

Love her thickness.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 15, 2013)

She is a member here. I think her name is Lynnerie. If not someone please correct me. I LOVE this pony. Perfection...



Hair & abs...


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 15, 2013)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> My moms friend... She a body inspiration too
> 
> View attachment 189023
> 
> Sent from my EVO using LHCF


wow wow wow. Is she a straightened natural or relaxed? Either way her hair is lovely.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 15, 2013)

wow. all these pictures are making me drible. i am even more motivated !!  nice hair here


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 15, 2013)

She doesn't have natural curls. She lived in my area growing up . She's Hawaiian. She has straight hair period.  It's always been long, and very thick, and super shiny. Either way it's really beautiful.



sipp100 said:


> Nicole Scherzinger - her natural curls look better than her flatironed hair, IMO. It'll take me about 3 years to get to this, but I'm in it to win it!


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jan 15, 2013)

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> You trying to me go but i say NO NO NO. This pic looks like a silkener but either way. I LOVE HER HAIR



Hmmm...interesting. I want to say that I doubt she has any chemicals on her hair though because she goes in quite extensively about black women and using relaxers and chemicals to alter their natural hair texture. She's definitely what I would consider a Natural Hair Nazi although for her, I don't mean it in a bad way.


----------



## Saga (Jan 15, 2013)

I'd be one happy camper.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 15, 2013)

I want this length (she's hip length). She has me thinking about texlaxing for my next touch-up.












And I want to do styles like this


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## LivingDol1 (Jan 15, 2013)

This thread is amazing! Very inspiring...

But at the same time, it makes me really disappointed in my hair genetics and limitations. *sigh*


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 15, 2013)

I want volume, volume, and more volume. I cannot wait for BIG hair.


----------



## sweetdreams23 (Jan 15, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> I love her hair in general:
> 
> But I want my mini twists to look like hers in the future:
> 
> And I'll take her straightened hair too while I'm at it  :



Shana!

Gurl! I STALK her on Instagram. my hair dream crush too!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jan 15, 2013)

luckiestdestiny said:


> She doesn't have natural curls. She lived in my area growing up . She's Hawaiian. She has straight hair period.  It's always been long, and very thick, and super shiny. Either way it's really beautiful.



Aww man! Well, her "fake kinks" look so real...wonder how they did that?


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 15, 2013)

I LOVE this thread.  Off to go find some pics!


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 15, 2013)

like this


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 15, 2013)

I m basically bald compared to these ladies ,no density whatsoever .lol


----------



## ScorpioRising (Jan 15, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> I would LOVE for my braid outs to get like this! I just need a couple more inches... or 7





Wow! Her hair must be passed Classic length stretched! My DD has the exact same curls, the 3a loose strands mixed in and everything. It's awesome to see how hers can look this long. This is mine


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 15, 2013)

luckiestdestiny said:


> wow wow wow. Is she a straightened natural or relaxed? Either way her hair is lovely.



She's a straightened natural

Sent from my EVO using LHCF


----------



## genesislocks (Jan 15, 2013)

I want my hair to be this when I go to the Beach. And STAY stretched. 
 I will post a picture of my future flat ironed hair when I get back tonight

I LOVE THIS THREAD.


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 15, 2013)

rtexy said:


>





Poohbear said:


>





brittanynic16 said:


> LongHairDontCare2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















http://cdn.necole*****ie.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/missy-aaliyah-and-diddy.jpg


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Jan 15, 2013)

This thread is making me really appreciate my curls and kinks. Now I really wanna grow my hair enough to wear it natural all summer. Darn shrinkage makes it take forever.


----------



## StarScream35 (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh the shine the shine the shine......gimme gimme gimme!!!


----------



## Lita (Jan 15, 2013)

StarScream35 ^^^^^^^^They are rocking the fro's...Love it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 15, 2013)

Good lord I just can't imagine reaching these lengths anytime soon.....I'm dying for waist length hair


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jan 15, 2013)

sweetdreams23 said:


> Shana!
> 
> Gurl! I STALK her on Instagram. my hair dream crush too!



YAS! I'm always on her blog too seeing if she's updated it, her YT as well. She's another one that I wish didn't have a life so she could post 5 vids a week


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jan 15, 2013)

Completely different texture than my hair, but I would be content with this length and fullness:


----------



## sweetdreams23 (Jan 15, 2013)

I found more Pinterest motivation:


----------



## StarScream35 (Jan 15, 2013)

Lita 

I was drooling so much over those perfect fros and the shine, I went out and purchased some sheen from Sally's! LOL Lovin' it!!


----------



## sweetdreams23 (Jan 15, 2013)

I know not everyone likes her but Denimpixie (Elle)

is Fav. of mine 

as well as Jacenta Bryson, a relatively new youtuber... glorious hair hopefully she'll improve in how she delivers info tho. Sometimes she rambles.


----------



## Lita (Jan 15, 2013)

StarScream35 said:


> Lita
> 
> I was drooling so much over those perfect fros and the shine, I went out and purchased some sheen from Sally's! LOL Lovin' it!!



StarScream35 Yes,they had the perfect fro,back then..Perfect! Shine & all.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Channy31 (Jan 15, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> Completely different texture than my hair, but I would be content with this length and fullness:



This is my texture, which like number is it e.g. 3c. I struggle to categorise mine


----------



## trinity8mod8 (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Ash25 (Jan 15, 2013)

celiabug said:


> omg! who is this? her hair texture is just like mine!!



not sure but here is her tumblr: 
http://bom*****.tumblr.com/

Found that pic here:
http://curlyyhairedbeauties.tumblr.com/


----------



## nomadpixi (Jan 15, 2013)

McQuay30 said:


> My hair crush too.....



Ditto.

Would love the same length and thickness. This is my goal too.


----------



## StarScream35 (Jan 15, 2013)

If I could get my braid outs to look like this, you couldn't tell me nothing!!






http://www.mykinksandcurls.com/2011/11/fitting-natural-hair-care-and-styling.html


----------



## StarScream35 (Jan 15, 2013)

Ahhhhhhh!!!

















http://beautyisperception.wordpress.com/author/reytalks/


----------



## StarScream35 (Jan 15, 2013)

This is really pretty!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 15, 2013)

NJoy said:


> Excuse me Ms. @BGT. Who dis woman? That hair!


 
NJoy, this is PinkPearls, a fellow LHCF member. She has my dream hair as well. I have the picture of her hair with the black shirt on my bathroom wall. One day.....


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 15, 2013)

Lawd the cuteness!



StarScream35 said:


> Ahhhhhhh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 15, 2013)

sweetdreams23 said:


> I know not everyone likes her but Denimpixie (Elle)
> 
> is Fav. of mine
> 
> as well as Jacenta Bryson, a relatively new youtuber... glorious hair hopefully she'll improve in how she delivers info tho. Sometimes she rambles.



Jacenta looks like Whoissugar.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 15, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> Jacenta looks like Whoissugar.



Yes! They bear a strong resemblance to each other. They should do some digging to see if they might be related.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 15, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> @NJoy, this is PinkPearls, a fellow LHCF member. She has my dream hair as well. I have the picture of her hair with the black shirt on my bathroom wall. One day.....


 
xu93texas

Yep.  I love this pic too.  Thanks for the info.  Off to stalk...er, I mean view her public information so graciously shared.


----------



## SimplyLive (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jan 15, 2013)

mech said:


> came across this shrinkage on tumblr



Aww mech this both saddens and excites me. I'm excited because her hair so beautiful and long and I'm sad because I'm like, if her waist length hair is _this_ short in it's shrunken state, how freakin' long will my hair have to get in order for my twist/braid outs to haaaaaang? Also, your siggy is one of the funniest things ever 

As for me? I'm ALL about anything Naptural85:






Please excuse this BIG A$$ picture, but I just love her hair so much


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 15, 2013)

a few more. I just want their non-shrinkage!!!


----------



## Evo-ny (Jan 15, 2013)

My avatar!! I want my texlaxed hair to be that big! Almost halfway there... :lovedrool:


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 15, 2013)

Esperanza


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 15, 2013)

Atdow71 said:


> Esperanza



I saw this pic of her and just loved her hair


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 15, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> I saw this pic of her and just loved her hair



Yeah, I just saw them on urban bush babes


----------



## NJoy (Jan 15, 2013)

wavezncurlz said:


> a few more. I just want their non-shrinkage!!!


 
Num-ber 1!!!!!!!!!!!! If only! Whew. I need a church fan. 

wavezncurlz, who is that?  That hair...


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jan 15, 2013)

mech said:
			
		

> came across this shrinkage on tumblr



THIS IS IT!!! this is EXACTLY what I'm hoping for


----------



## WantNatural (Jan 15, 2013)

itsjusthair88 said:


> As for me? I'm ALL about anything Naptural85:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed!  I've followed her for a long time, and I absolutely love her hair!  She has more hair in one quadrant than I have on my whole head!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 15, 2013)

NJoy said:


> Num-ber 1!!!!!!!!!!!! If only! Whew. I need a church fan.
> 
> @wavezncurlz, who is that?  That hair...


NJoy
I don't know. Found her on tumblr a while ago. She's in my pinterest hair folder. Her hair is to die for though.


----------



## mech (Jan 16, 2013)

i can't wait for my locks to be this long. won't be able to tell me sht


----------



## NJoy (Jan 16, 2013)

wavezncurlz said:


> @NJoy
> I don't know. Found her on tumblr a while ago. She's in my pinterest hair folder. Her hair is to die for though.


 
Well, I love it. Thanks for posting. I saved a copy to my inspiration folder.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jan 16, 2013)

Corinne Bailey Rae


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 16, 2013)

Found this pic on IG her hair is a lot like mine and i love that color...on her that is


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jan 16, 2013)

Bumping


----------



## niknakmac (Jan 16, 2013)

This thread makes me want to go back natural.  Just beautiful!


----------



## YoungWavey (Jan 16, 2013)

SimplyLive said:


>








What hair type is she?


----------



## Taina (Jan 16, 2013)

brg240 said:


>


This is it! I want my hair to look that long in its natural state


----------



## Allandra (Jan 16, 2013)

Aww that's Reniece's hair.



mech said:


> came across this shrinkage on tumblr


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jan 16, 2013)

*^^^Ooooh, that's the hair I'm craving*


----------



## manter26 (Jan 16, 2013)

YoungWavey said:


> What hair type is she?



Looks like a dry 3c to me.


----------



## Angelinhell (Jan 16, 2013)

I looove v-shapes!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 16, 2013)

I want hair like these; the real and not-so-real:


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## RegaLady (Jan 16, 2013)

I love updos and buns too. I can't wait to get more hair to do these styles


----------



## Guyaneek (Jan 16, 2013)

These heads are all amazing!  

I ran across this today and I can't stop visualizing this as me (well my hair I mean)


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 16, 2013)

You guys are giving new people to stalk on YouTube.  I already loved Naptural85, MahoganyCurls, and Teaundra.  Now l'm adding Shana (kinkycurlyqueen)

I can't find a pic; but here is my hair wish - http://youtu.be/ocsnGA6tLr8


----------



## Carmelella (Jan 16, 2013)

Napp said:
			
		

> i would love perfectly blunt MBL hair(with bangs of course)
> 
> i don't know if its possible for me though



Yes yes yes yes yes!  This is exactly what I want! The color , the fullness, everything!


----------



## SimplyLive (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## SimplyLive (Jan 16, 2013)

YoungWavey said:


> What hair type is she?



Type 4......


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Jan 16, 2013)

Miss monday. She's in my siggy too. I lurve her and she makes me wish I could go blonde.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Duff (Jan 16, 2013)

I LOVE this thread!!!


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 16, 2013)

Cipriana from Urban bush babes


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 16, 2013)

This thread is very addictive, also makes me feel like I could pass out with all that excitement of the hair porn


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 16, 2013)

this is my dream hair, i also posted it in the hair porn thread


----------



## bronzebomb (Jan 16, 2013)

I love her hair!  I think this is the perfect length

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## VeryBecoming (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## mech (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Stormy (Jan 17, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> I saw this pic of her and just loved her hair



YEEEESSS!!! I want my hair to look like this too!!


----------



## CocoGlow (Jan 17, 2013)

RavenSR said:


> I want this length (she's hip length). She has me thinking about texlaxing for my next touch-up.


 
RavenSR

*Wow! Who is this...is she texlaxed? Is she a member here or on Youtube?*


----------



## RoseGolden (Jan 17, 2013)

RegaLady said:


>



This is gorgeous. How do you guys think she did this?  Looks like something done on straightened hair.


----------



## MsJamerican (Jan 17, 2013)

............


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 17, 2013)

NappyRina said:


> @RavenSR
> 
> *Wow! Who is this...is she texlaxed? Is she a member here or on Youtube?*



She was featured on Relaxed Hair Health blog (link). She just started texlaxing to retain thickness. I don't know what sites she might be on cuz it didn't say.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jan 17, 2013)

Idk if this was posted but here's mine:


----------



## sweetdreams23 (Jan 17, 2013)

RoseGolden said:


> This is gorgeous. How do you guys think she did this?  Looks like something done on straightened hair.



looks like it could be a Bantu knot out or a twist out done on blown out hair. idk


----------



## Harina (Jan 17, 2013)

Whenever I get to locing my hair.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## LoveCraze (Jan 17, 2013)

I know my hair will never look like this, but I think her hair is  boootiful!!


----------



## Lita (Jan 17, 2013)

Keep them coming..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jazzybklyn (Jan 18, 2013)

Lmao



But seriously this!


----------



## jazzybklyn (Jan 18, 2013)

Thissss! So thick and dreamy


----------



## havilland (Jan 18, 2013)

I LURVE her hair!


----------



## sckri23 (Jan 18, 2013)

This had already been posted but I want my blowout to look exactly like this!!!!! (maybe poofier) Pull this in a slick pony tail and poof out the back. You won't be able to tell me nothing! I'll never touch a flat iron again.

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## 1BalancedBeauty (Jan 18, 2013)

YouTube's BronzeGoddess01 <3


----------



## shoelover1972 (Jan 18, 2013)

Straight but still nice and thick **sigh**


----------



## RoseGolden (Jan 18, 2013)

Leobody has the most amazing hair. Its perfect.


----------



## mayoo (Jan 18, 2013)

LynnieB from fotki!


----------



## mayoo (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## mayoo (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## janeemat (Jan 18, 2013)

RegaLady said:


> I love updos and buns too. I can't wait to get more hair to do these styles


 
This is exactly how I want my relaxed hair to look!


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 18, 2013)

Loveya4Ever -i dont have pic but her hair is to die for


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 18, 2013)

.....**sheds tear**.... One day.... One day...


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jan 18, 2013)

I am in absolute love with Naptural's hair. Her and FusionOfCultures on YT are like my _everythang_ when it comes to hair.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 18, 2013)

I can do this. Give me 1 year.


----------



## GlitznGlamour (Jan 18, 2013)

Not sure who she is but  her hair!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 18, 2013)

this is such an awesome thread. i love all the pictures.


----------



## sweetdreams23 (Jan 18, 2013)

She was on bglh:

That shrinkage. so pretty!


----------



## awhyley (Jan 18, 2013)

Carrie A said:


> This thread gives me life!


 
You and me both  

There are sooooooooooooooooooooooooo many pics that inspire me, I can't stop clicking. 



mech said:


>


 
*jawdrop*


----------



## MrsMe (Jan 18, 2013)

mech said:


> i can't wait for my locks to be this long. won't be able to tell me sht



mech
Girl, you and me both! That's the longest I want them.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF...excuse the typos


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jan 18, 2013)

SmilingElephant said:


> I would LOVE for my hair to get to her length curly!! I bet her hair is classic length straightened! Thats my supreme ultimate goal is this length curly!!!!



Me too I just LOVE this length!!


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm almost there with my twistouts, but this is how I want them to look in terms of length one day.


----------



## belldandy (Jan 18, 2013)

I LOVE THIS THREAD!!


----------



## belldandy (Jan 18, 2013)

mayoo said:


>




CALL AN AMBULANCE!!! I JUST HAD A CUTENESS OVERLOAD!!!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 19, 2013)

mayoo said:


>



Love her hair, and she's too cute. 

So there's a  of people already named here like LeobodyC5, Haircrush, Loveyaforeva. But those who would be a reality in the short term Empresri (yeah girl called you out ),  Chicoro.

Long term curly length 

Irrisistablebtch

http://www.youtube.com/user/IRRISISTABLBTCH

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCUVPksA_vk

1ballerina 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YA-bsqKGiX4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXwVyWGMma0


----------



## all_1_length (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh to have long, healthy hair. My dream hair:

Exhabit A Kelsey from the Glamtwinz334

Exhabit B Kelsey's curly hair.


----------



## all_1_length (Jan 19, 2013)

Next prettywitty77 front and back shot.


----------



## all_1_length (Jan 19, 2013)

Finally ShamelessMya's World of Curls.


----------



## uptowngirl (Jan 19, 2013)

Atdow71 said:


> There was a thread last week about this girls hair
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Atdow71 Wow!  Absolutely gorgeous, thanks for sharing 

Can anyone point me in the direction of that thread?

ETA:  Found it  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=667207 Amazing hair!


----------



## genesislocks (Jan 19, 2013)

My future hair lol I'm guessing the longhairdontcare pic has been posted before...but I couldn't resist!

Also, if these are too large, I apologize in advance. I don't know how to resize yet


----------



## Lita (Jan 19, 2013)

Bumping for more...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NicWhite (Jan 19, 2013)

I thought unicorns were mythical creatures but they do exist and in abundance. 

Keep it coming ladies.


----------



## YoungWavey (Jan 20, 2013)

I love this picture....even though she's crazy


----------



## halee_J (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## NJoy (Jan 20, 2013)

YoungWavey, The goal pic in you siggy is fabulous!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 20, 2013)

This have already been posted probably...

My stretched undefined twistout perhaps.





My ultimate blowout hair





I know this is a wig and not my texture at all but I want my hair layered like this. I think once I hit my goal length of curly hair, I'll get it professionally done in this shape...


----------



## Stormy (Jan 20, 2013)

Dang... y'all making me think about changing my hair goals! LOL! Never thought I'd want anything past APL, but now... hmmm....


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 21, 2013)

One day.....


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jan 21, 2013)

Just like This!


----------



## havilland (Jan 21, 2013)

This is my goal. I don't know who she is but I love her hair!


----------



## HappywithJC723 (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## KinkyGenius (Jan 21, 2013)

Fhrizzball said:


>



 please allow me to get here eventually lol


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Jan 21, 2013)

And


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 21, 2013)

Sprinkl3s said:


> View attachment 190659
> View attachment 190661



Sprinkl3s
Zara is one of my original hair crushes. Off to stalk her Fotki for new pics...


----------



## genesislocks (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok, this is the last post I'll make...promise lol


----------



## nerdography (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 22, 2013)

this is THE thread of hair porn /hair stalking.

love it!!!


----------



## WantNatural (Jan 22, 2013)

Sprinkl3s said:


> View attachment 190659
> 
> 
> View attachment 190661




Yes, Zhara is one of my faves too!  I have her fotki bookmarked on my  laptop and my phone and I've added her pics to my inspiration folder.   She grew her hair to tailbone and then cut back to waist.  I LUVS her  hair.  Her and Naptural85...  And I also love their natural product regimens.


----------



## prettybyrd (Jan 22, 2013)

One day I will loc my hair and this is how I want them to look:






Until then, my loose hair goal is in my siggy.


----------



## mayoo (Jan 22, 2013)

belldandy said:


> CALL AN AMBULANCE!!! I JUST HAD A CUTENESS OVERLOAD!!!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 22, 2013)

The look and length... Plus she is gorg.


----------



## mscocoface (Jan 22, 2013)

mayoo said:


> LynnieB from fotki!



That woman's hair is a serious BEAST!  I remember when she started on her hair journey.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jan 22, 2013)

genesislocks said:


> Ok, this is the last post I'll make...promise lol


 *Nooooo, don't stop posting all that pretty hair *


----------



## India*32 (Jan 22, 2013)

sweetnikki_6 said:


> This thread makes me want to go back natural.  Just beautiful!



Come on over.  LHCF will start your Inauguration.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jan 23, 2013)

I think this is funny


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 23, 2013)

I stole this from ET, but this is my dream hair when straightened


----------



## brg240 (Jan 23, 2013)

black women are so beautiful... I swear  too pretty


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## KinkyGenius (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Leesh (Jan 24, 2013)

brg240 said:


> black women are so beautiful... I swear  too pretty



Aint they...

I say it all the time. Black people period...


----------



## getoffmylawn (Jan 24, 2013)

I think these two ladies are my hair twins. I want the thickness of one and length of two


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 24, 2013)

I love this thread!


----------



## Shadiyah (Jan 24, 2013)

RegaLady said:


> I stole this from ET, but this is my dream hair when straightened



Is it me or does anyone else see something wrong with this picture? look at her torso how is it matching the rest of the body not even the arms. or could it be my eyes lol


----------



## sweetdreams23 (Jan 24, 2013)

Who is this? I must stalk her.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jan 24, 2013)

sweetdreams23 said:


> Who is this? I must stalk her.



sweetdreams23 -

Who? The lady in the picture above you that Shadiyah quoted?


----------



## KhandiB (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes!!  Her hair is awesome!! I just saw her for the first time yesterday.  I will be adopting some of her reggie into my own.  
Also, there is a member here pre_medicalrulz - I would like my hair to end up like hers, she is awesome..



RavenSR said:


> I want this length (she's hip length). She has me thinking about texlaxing for my next touch-up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## g.lo (Jan 24, 2013)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jan 24, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> The look and length... Plus she is gorg.



Ugh, let me go do my nails and hair...lol.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Stormy (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh! I thought that one pic was Taraji P. Henson! She and her hair are gorgeous whoever she is.


----------



## havilland (Jan 24, 2013)

Stormy said:


> Oh! I thought that one pic was Taraji P. Henson! She and her hair are gorgeous whoever she is.



That is Taraji P Henson


----------



## Mertzy (Jan 24, 2013)

I've had this one sitting in my phone for a while


----------



## Mertzy (Jan 24, 2013)

I know this is a child, but I still want my hair to look like hers lol


----------



## sweetdreams23 (Jan 25, 2013)

saw this on thebeautythesis.com


My goal bantu knot out...I have yet to master this.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 25, 2013)

sweetdreams23 said:


> saw this on thebeautythesis.com
> 
> 
> My goal bantu knot out...I have yet to master this.



Do you know if she's natural? Relaxed?


----------



## sweetdreams23 (Jan 26, 2013)

greenandchic said:


> Do you know if she's natural? Relaxed?



I don't know.  :-/

Sorry.


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## RegaLady (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Ogoma (Jan 26, 2013)

brg240 said:


> black women are so beautiful... I swear  too pretty



 I just wish we knew just how so beautiful we are.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Ogoma (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Lynnerie (Jan 26, 2013)

nakialovesshoes said:


> She is a member here. I think her name is Lynnerie. If not someone please correct me. I LOVE this pony. Perfection...
> 
> View attachment 189303



nakialovesshoes 
I wish that was my hair. That ponytail belongs to LynnieB. I've met her before and her hair is gorgeous.

(Not sure if this was corrected so if it has been- my bad.)


----------



## SimplyLive (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Lucia (Jan 26, 2013)

http://thehairfiles.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/jasmine-sanders13.jpg?w=700&h=


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jan 27, 2013)

This thickness and length is to die for ! *faints*


----------



## mayoo (Jan 27, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> This thickness and length is to die for ! *faints*


 This lady's hair really reminds me of Chime's (Haircrush)... So beautiful!


----------



## havilland (Jan 27, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> This thickness and length is to die for ! *faints*



I just passed out.....this girl's hair is lush!  Good lawd!!!


----------



## gennatay (Jan 27, 2013)

I  am aiming for MahoganyCurls current length. Anymore hair would be too much for me.


----------



## ManeStreet (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jan 27, 2013)

mayoo said:


> This lady's hair really reminds me of Chime's (Haircrush)... So beautiful!


Yes! I didn't even notice! 



havilland said:


> I just passed out.....this girl's hair is lush!  Good lawd!!!


 Girl I want to get like this within the next 3-5 years  


ManeStreet said:


> That shine in the middle picture!  Where are my sunglasses?!


----------



## ManeStreet (Jan 27, 2013)

Double post...

My lhcf phone app is trippin


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## OceanEyes (Jan 27, 2013)

................


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 27, 2013)

I want it like this , I wouldn't mind longer, but the shortest this length and love the thickness


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 27, 2013)

gennatay said:


> I  am aiming for MahoganyCurls current length. Anymore hair would be too much for me.



Omg her curls


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 28, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> I want it like this , I wouldn't mind longer, but the shortest this length and love the thickness



i want this too. im.natural fined headed. im gonna practice rollersets to get this bounce!


----------



## sweetdreams23 (Jan 28, 2013)

Tumblr inspiration:


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mayoo (Jan 29, 2013)

Dollfacebarbie from YT! His hair is where it's at!.... And yes it's real


----------



## butterfly_wings (Jan 29, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> I want it like this , I wouldn't mind longer, but the shortest this length and love the thickness



Me too I love this hair!!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 30, 2013)

Lynnerie said:


> nakialovesshoes
> I wish that was my hair. That ponytail belongs to LynnieB. I've met her before and her hair is gorgeous.
> 
> (Not sure if this was corrected so if it has been- my bad.)



Thanks Lynnerie and to Ms. LynnieB I hope you don't mind but I have your ponytail pic saved in my phone & I peek at it daily to remind me where I'm trying to go. Your hair is sooooo nice!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LynnieB (Jan 30, 2013)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Thanks Lynnerie and to Ms. LynnieB I hope you don't mind but I have your ponytail pic saved in my phone & I peek at it daily to remind me where I'm trying to go. Your hair is sooooo nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Awww  - you're so sweet .  No, I don't mind at all, it's one of the reasons why I post progress photos/updates every now and then.  Many, many ladies inspired me along the way and kept me hopeful throughout my journey so I'm more than happy to play it forward!

I have all the confidence in the world that you will reach your goals +

HHG!


----------



## nrock (Jan 31, 2013)

Her hair is the BIZNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nrock (Jan 31, 2013)

gennatay said:


> I am aiming for MahoganyCurls current length. Anymore hair would be too much for me.


 ENUF SAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mayoo (Jan 31, 2013)

http://http://i46.tinypic.com/sv16kw.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mayoo (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 1, 2013)

mayoo said:


> Dollfacebarbie from YT! His hair is where it's at!.... And yes it's real


  I thought I'd read that wrong! That's a man. He's pretty. His hair


----------



## Philippians413 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm drooling over this chid's hair!


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Feb 1, 2013)

I probably won't straighten my hair when I get to my goal length but if I did, I would love for it to look like this picture from Blackmasterpiece blog: 





Or my twist out to look like this picture from Nap85's FB photos:


----------



## mayoo (Feb 1, 2013)

wavezncurlz said:


> I thought I'd read that wrong! That's a man. He's pretty. His hair


 
wavezncurlz IKR!! His hair is my ultimate goal!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 1, 2013)

I want the color too!!!


----------



## Lucia (Feb 2, 2013)

ciuciubidou
on YT 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhLNytTxkjo


----------



## Renewed1 (Feb 2, 2013)

My avatar is my goal length straighten.


----------



## Channy31 (Feb 2, 2013)

Renewed1 said:


> My avatar is my goal length straighten.



beautiful!


----------



## sweetdreams23 (Feb 2, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> sweetdreams23 -
> 
> Who? The lady in the picture above you that Shadiyah quoted?



ETA: no. the person u posted a few posts up from her the girl in the pink shirt. her hair is PURDY! (just seeing this response sorry lol)


----------



## Lucia (Feb 3, 2013)

http://blackgirllonghairforum.com/photo/current-length?context=popular

http://api.ning.com/files/G1O4y25jf...8z*ambx3BUqfd8/lengh.jpg?width=600&height=600

razorempress on YT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsLOgMNenns

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00RYZhhi7n0


----------



## Uniqzoe (Feb 3, 2013)

AyannaDivine said:


> Like Uniqzoe's 2012 progress pic
> This is my dream hair!!!
> 
> 
> ...



AyannaDivine you have have me over here  but I wish my hair did look like that when I straightened it.


----------



## leleepop (Feb 4, 2013)

Poohbear said:


>


Whats her information?


----------



## strawbewie (Feb 4, 2013)

This right here...


----------



## sassy44a (Feb 4, 2013)

I love Alicia James' hair!  I just started my natural journey about 5 months ago.  I'm realizing I also need to eat healthy to help move things along.  I'll have hair this long one day


----------



## manter26 (Feb 4, 2013)

leleepop said:
			
		

> Whats her information?



Her username is eclark. There might be some numbers on there too.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Julessy (Feb 5, 2013)

manter26 said:


> Her username is eclark. There might be some numbers on there too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Yes ma'am...I follow her and her gorgeous hair on Instagram and find myself drooling at her thick and luscious hair. Her hair length is my ultimate goal.


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 5, 2013)

manter26 said:


> Her username is eclark. There might be some numbers on there too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


eclarke6. ..


----------



## Duff (Feb 5, 2013)

NikkiQ said:


>



I love this picture and hair color!


----------



## sckri23 (Feb 5, 2013)

mayoo






Thats what my air dried texlaxed hair looks like. Not straight, not curly. I hated it so I was thinking of adding more oil to my relaxer but it looks pretty on her. My next relaxer is in april. Ima save this pic and decide whether or not to add more oil.

Eta: I love the length too

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## NaiyaAi (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't know where this picture is originally from, but this is what inspired me to start a HHJ in the first place.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 8, 2013)

Her magnificent mane in some sorta twist out if I had to guess:






In a flexirod set:






Straightened:


----------



## OceanEyes (Feb 8, 2013)

ShyIntellect

Do you know who she is? She's gorgeous.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 8, 2013)

OceanEyes said:


> @ShyIntellect
> 
> Do you know who she is? She's gorgeous.



OceanEyes - 

Who are you referring to? The girl I just posted?


----------



## OceanEyes (Feb 8, 2013)

ShyIntellect

Yep.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 8, 2013)

OceanEyes said:


> @ShyIntellect
> 
> Yep.



OceanEyes -

Her IG is jewejewebee


----------



## LimitedEdition (Feb 9, 2013)

Please and thanks!


----------



## lollikd (Feb 13, 2013)

dunno if this has been posted but i have a hairgasm everytime i see this picture! not even sure if it's hers (since it comes up under brazilian remy) but this is the length, fullness, and body i crave. 







having been bsb years ago, i know my hair wont do exactly this  but a girl can dream!!!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## dachsies_rule! (Feb 23, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


>



*Dayuuuuuuum!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mayoo (Feb 23, 2013)

OceanEyes dachsies_rule!

Here's her curlynikki feature!

http://www.curlynikki.com/2013/01/jewelliannas-naturally-glam.html


----------



## Lucia (Feb 23, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


>



:heart2:


----------



## ManeStreet (Feb 23, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


>



O my lord. Beautiful. Speechless.


----------



## Saga (Feb 24, 2013)

Can't get enough of this


----------



## HoneyBea (Feb 24, 2013)

My Dream Hair length and thickness, BSL is my ultimate goal anything else is bonus.


----------



## doll-baby (Feb 24, 2013)

All of these beautiful women with gorgeous hair ! They hit the genetic jackpot


----------



## daae (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## genesislocks (Feb 24, 2013)

HoneyBea said:


> My Dream Hair length and thickness, BSL is my ultimate goal anything else is bonus.



Oh heavens!! 

The texture/color/thickness =


----------



## genesislocks (Feb 24, 2013)

Presenting Gina Torres...her hair gets me every time!


----------



## marta9227 (Feb 24, 2013)

genesislocks said:


> Presenting Gina Torres...her hair gets me every time!



Is that her hair? Always thought it was a phenomenal weave lol

Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!


----------



## soulglo (Feb 25, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


>


this <3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














mbl is my goal but i'll be happy achieving bsl 
the longest that i've been so far is full shoulder


----------



## HoneyBea (Feb 25, 2013)

genesislocks said:


> Oh heavens!!
> 
> The texture/color/thickness =




Lol thanks technically I already have this texture (when my hair and I finish with our two hour comb, brush, and detangler session) but getting the length is the problem.


----------



## aquajoyice (Feb 25, 2013)

ellebelle88 said:


> I love this girls hair. So versatile and easy to manage cuz she can do wash and gos. This is my dream hair.



This looks like my hair with a dash of awesome! ellebelle88, thank-you for posting this!


----------



## genesislocks (Feb 25, 2013)

marta9227 said:


> Is that her hair? Always thought it was a phenomenal weave lol
> 
> Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!



Me too! It looks too good to be true but it's all hers


----------



## MsSanz92 (Feb 25, 2013)

I've always envied MopTop Maven's hair for YEARS. And I've been loving Jet Black hair now. 







ETA: I've heard there was some scandals about her. Nice hair nonetheless.


----------



## MsSanz92 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ash25 said:


> Yes!! gimme 2.95 yrs!!



Who is this?! This is my dream look for the summer body and hair!! *saves picture and prints for motivation*


----------



## naija24 (Feb 25, 2013)

I would like my fro this long (cuz I'm lazy and refuse to have hair that takes more than 30 minutes to wash and dry)






and my hair this long when straightened cuz I'm low maintanence.


----------



## ilong (Feb 25, 2013)

If I had HALF of the hair most of these ladies have I wouldbe ecstatic.


----------



## Nia430 (Feb 25, 2013)

I think this may be realistic once my hair grows up.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 26, 2013)

from rapunzels daughters on tumblr





http://25.media.tumblr.com/b0c82513ff7c948d92baa44d7fce6e9d/tumblr_mi2yvsLH9p1qdubc7o1_500.jpg






http://25.media.tumblr.com/03b539d72f11bb7259cec24553f52fa3/tumblr_mhw27r3KsD1rglthuo1_500.jpg





http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mdxbljlwyW1qgkb4jo1_500.jpg





http://25.media.tumblr.com/9b424bf0b53bab44af5aee9875f41596/tumblr_mghnsoh3MW1qgkrs0o1_500.jpg


----------



## mayoo (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## itismehmmkay (Feb 28, 2013)

I just want a full blunt cut chin bob actually.  From there I don't care what happens


----------



## heirloom (Feb 28, 2013)

I want it to be Rihanna's colour and curl it so it resembles Beyonce's style


----------



## mayoo (Mar 3, 2013)

I'd like it to look like this when straighgtened:


----------



## SimplyLive (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## KinkyGenius (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful
​


----------



## MissTea (Mar 5, 2013)

wow her hair is beautiful


----------



## heirloom (Mar 8, 2013)

This is exactly what I want


----------



## Naturelie (Mar 21, 2013)

It's not a picture but a video clip (I absolutly love the way that singer whips her natural hair!!! and I like the song too): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmLT82GlTyQ&list=UUvlIL6kHFhuk76oSCBA5K8A


----------



## kupenda (Mar 29, 2013)

Naturelie said:


> It's not a picture but a video clip (I absolutly love the way that singer whips her natural hair!!! and I like the song too): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmLT82GlTyQ&list=UUvlIL6kHFhuk76oSCBA5K8A



BEAUTIFUL! !!


----------



## Naturelie (Mar 29, 2013)

kupenda said:


> BEAUTIFUL! !!


 
Isn't it!?!!


----------



## Uniqzoe (Mar 29, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


>



Ok, ShyIntellect I'm officially stealing your choice, her hair is gorgeous.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Mar 29, 2013)

SimJam said:


> Is and will always be my hair idol MWEDZI



I agree, mwedzi was one of my reasons I decided to go natural!


----------



## Ms Lala (Mar 30, 2013)

Wish my blowouts looked like this!


----------



## SunniRae (Mar 30, 2013)

Evo-ny said:


> My avatar!! I want my texlaxed hair to be that big! Almost halfway there... :lovedrool:



I was just wondering what this models name is??


----------



## genesislocks (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm a chronic poster in this thread I know this.
I also say every time that "this picture" will be my last post. I know this too.

But I'm baaackk!! I couldn't resist 

This picture sums up everything that I want to do with my hair for length and color and thickness and shine and overall awesome-ness heck even complexion (the tan is boss) 

I present....






(sorry if the large picture annoys you! I have no idea how to scale it down lol)

Happy Sunday ladies!


----------



## heirloom (Apr 7, 2013)

genesislocks I cant see the pic


----------



## genesislocks (Apr 7, 2013)

heirloom thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## ryanshope (Apr 7, 2013)

Love this hair


----------



## Carolie (Apr 8, 2013)

This is my goal. Possibly the white streak too is my hair keeps graying at the rate it is for my age... *cries on the inside*


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 8, 2013)

Carolie said:


> This is my goal. Possibly the white streak too is my hair keeps graying at the rate it is for my age... *cries on the inside*



Carolie I was just telling my family that this look was my final goal - only thing is I want to start out with a pink stripe & randomly change the color. I've been secretly in love with Kelis' colorful hair from back in the day.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JosieLynn (Apr 8, 2013)

I was looking for a pic of someone who had hair similar to what i feel like my hair will look like as it gets longer, my hair is just at APL but I can tell the curls are starting to stretch from the length of my hair, so maybe once it's that long the curls will have stretched some more. Either way her hair is gorgeous


----------



## BonBon (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't have thick hair but hope it will thicken a little along the way.


----------



## ryanshope (Apr 10, 2013)

Say this at the metro one day and saved it on my phone--come on Roxy baby!


----------



## sweetdreams23 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm back


----------



## sweetdreams23 (Apr 11, 2013)

sweetdreams23 said:


> I'm back



Please somebody do a tutorial!!!!


----------



## SimplyLive (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Dayjoy (Apr 11, 2013)

^^^I LOVE that!  I'm totally doing it after my transition is over.


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Apr 11, 2013)

This thread is awesome.

I'm sad though cause my hair will never look like any of these ladies.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Apr 11, 2013)

My hair color for the summer as well


----------



## SeeLexus (Apr 14, 2013)

I would love for it to look like this. One of my friends cousins. WOWSA


----------



## Egyptjones (Apr 14, 2013)

I want this hair. I know its not her's but you've got to fuel the fantasy damnit!!!!!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 14, 2013)

I love this! Gonna try it if I can figure out what I'm looking at. (viewing from my cell)


----------



## SimplyLive (Apr 18, 2013)

I want the following shine and utter softness this picture shows


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Apr 18, 2013)

The god mother of hair. ~after I flat iron~





A bantu/twist out ~heat free~





pillow rollers/flexi rods


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2013)

This thread made me think about it. Had never done that. Today I think I have a good start. Not sure if these were posted.


----------



## Anavrin (May 3, 2013)

With my natural gold highlights it'll look like this but thicker.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 3, 2013)

If I could grow to this, I'd be done...great for the 'mature' wimmin needin 'mature' looks  






This aint even in my future, but she representin the 4b too!


----------



## SeeLexus (May 7, 2013)

Saw this ...had to save it to my phone. So pretty.


----------



## genesislocks (May 7, 2013)

This when straight


----------



## naija24 (May 7, 2013)

new dream hair length after reaching NL. I can't envision my hair being longer than this ever.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 7, 2013)

SeeLexus said:


> Saw this ...had to save it to my phone. So pretty.



This is how I want my hair to look.  I love the fullness...so pretty.


----------



## TopNotchUE (May 8, 2013)

The first is my hair goal


----------



## MaraWithLove (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Channy31 (May 8, 2013)

This is so inspiring!


----------



## NJoy (May 8, 2013)

SeeLexus said:


> I would love for it to look like this. One of my friends cousins. WOWSA


 
SeeLexus

Looks like my cousin, Samella.


----------



## melahnee (May 8, 2013)

Ash25 said:


> Yes!! gimme 2.95 yrs!!




Holy moly, to look like this girl....
just so beautiful. beautiful hair. beautiful girl.


----------



## Meritamen (May 9, 2013)

This is the look I hope to obtain when my hair is straightened. My hair isn't this thick when pressed though. I simply want to achieve a natural full look.


----------



## choconillaprincess (May 10, 2013)

omg i'm so hooked on this thread... yall got me bout to be late for work lol

here's my goal: diqqy from tumblr


----------



## RngdeCurls (May 10, 2013)

This thread was eye opening. I'd never really thought about my end hair goals before now. I've always been a fan of Naptural85's hair so this is the look I'd probably aspire for.


----------



## melahnee (May 21, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> Her magnificent mane in some sorta twist out if I had to guess:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




omg. gimme dat hair


----------



## sugarwater (May 22, 2013)

repping them 4s


----------



## mayoo (May 22, 2013)

Ms Lala said:


> Wish my blowouts looked like this!


 
Ms Lala 

Do you know who this is??? :O


----------



## Ms Lala (May 22, 2013)

mayoo said:


> @Ms Lala
> 
> Do you know who this is??? :O




NO clue, someone posted her pic on pinterest, her hair is so fab


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 23, 2013)

I want this thickness!!!


----------



## manter26 (May 23, 2013)

mayoo said:


> Ms Lala
> 
> Do you know who this is??? :O




mayoo
http://www.youtube.com/user/SimplyLaChandra/


----------



## kurlllz (Jun 30, 2013)

I just want my hair back to this....I'll be satisfied.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 30, 2013)

These are direct heat pass looks:






Like my original hair idol Wanakee!  But, with no relaxer.

I love the hair porn in the old Raveen ad!  If I could accomplish this with no relaxer, I'd be


----------



## Tatilove (Jul 2, 2013)

Here is how I want my hair to look in two years. If possible  Sorry if the pic is too big. I don't know how to make it smaller


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 2, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I want this thickness!!!



Her hair looks great


----------



## Egyptjones (Jul 5, 2013)

I'd be very happy with this hair


----------



## marta9227 (Jul 5, 2013)

Egyptjones said:


> I'd be very happy with this hair



This girl is on Instagram! I had to stop following her because she swears in her posts non stop but her hair is amazing!

Sent from my right hand- I mean my Note 2 lol


----------



## melahnee (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## sweetdreams23 (Jul 5, 2013)

... I really like the hairstyle in the middle...


----------



## sweetdreams23 (Jul 5, 2013)

sweetdreams23 said:


> ... I really like the hairstyle in the middle...



... another tumblr pic aspiration:


----------



## HighAspirations (Jul 5, 2013)

This is where I want to start and the I will see where I want to go from here. The color is nice as well


----------



## Egyptjones (Jul 5, 2013)

marta9227 said:


> This girl is on Instagram! I had to stop following her because she swears in her posts non stop but her hair is amazing!
> 
> Sent from my right hand- I mean my Note 2 lol



Omg marta9227, would you happen to remember her name? I found this pic on Pinterest.

I have a Note 2 too....do you love it? I love mine!


----------



## DirectorChic (Jul 5, 2013)

The Many looks of Cher.  I have always been a fan of her hair. I would wear my hair in these styles, if it were Maxiglided. The length is perfect!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 5, 2013)

sweetdreams23 said:


> ...more tumblr pic aspirations:



That girl on the right is beautiful.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 10, 2013)

Singer Kaline Akinkugbe


----------



## marta9227 (Jul 10, 2013)

Egyptjones said:


> Omg marta9227, would you happen to remember her name? I found this pic on Pinterest.
> 
> I have a Note 2 too....do you love it? I love mine!



Sorry just seeing this. Her IG name is Beijalicious. I love my Note 2! I can't believe I ever used a smaller phone lol

Sent from my right hand- I mean my Note 2 lol


----------



## nappi (Jul 10, 2013)

love these  hair  pics

 a lot  of beautiful black  women


----------



## Egyptjones (Jul 10, 2013)

marta9227 said:


> Sorry just seeing this. Her IG name is Beijalicious. I love my Note 2! I can't believe I ever used a smaller phone lol
> 
> Sent from my right hand- I mean my Note 2 lol



Thanks, luv!!!


----------



## Renewed1 (Jul 10, 2013)

View attachment 216845 


Definitely the above! Or that length straightened


----------



## AlliCat (Jul 10, 2013)

I can't find pics but would like to have relaxed waist length (curled with flexi rods or a curling iron). So that would be about HL stretched with tons of body and bounce. And would make for an awesome an WL ponytail or a juicy MBL braid out 

Can't wait


----------



## gn1g (Jul 10, 2013)

I want it to look like allandra's but since i have the finest strands ever I would settle for KiniKakes.


----------



## pink219 (Jul 10, 2013)

LBVVS


----------



## Fabuloso (Jul 10, 2013)

I NEED this hair.


----------



## redwilliams (Jul 10, 2013)

Ideally it would be this

I am SUPER far from it, but we all gotta have dreams/goals!


----------



## missbugg21 (Jul 10, 2013)

I know she's already been posted in this thread, but EClark6 is my current hair inspiration. 



http://confessionsofablogvixen.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/eclark6_4-e1350509002315.jpg


----------



## cheerrette (Jul 11, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz  Thank you for giving me life.:notworthy


----------



## melahnee (Jul 11, 2013)

cheerrette said:


> @pre_medicalrulz  Thank you for giving me life.:notworthy



She's one of mine too!


----------



## GreenBloodyShoe (Aug 8, 2013)

This length but my texture:

*I couldn't find any pictures of my hair texture at the length I'm going to grow my hair out to*


----------



## iVR (Aug 8, 2013)

I actually found someone with my hair!  Whelp this is what I'm aiming for possibly longer idk.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 11, 2013)

spacetygrss said:


>



 this is my first curly goal


----------



## Kareha (Aug 11, 2013)

Like this in a year or two. Some of my curls are really defined and soft and the rest is a frizz-ball. I don't know if it has to do with my hair-care techniques and products. I'll get this down one day!


----------



## Lucia (Aug 14, 2013)

length, thickness, curle definition 

Natural Neicey formerly PJ Neicey








http://instagram.com/p/b7ILa5lN8H/


http://instagram.com/p/WYpDQxlNxe/


----------



## Ari8 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 14, 2013)

I just want my hair back


----------



## Monaleezza (Aug 15, 2013)

Fabuloso said:


> I NEED this hair.



I can't believe that's only half her head of hair. Amazing.


----------



## Monaleezza (Aug 15, 2013)

After getting carried away looking at hair porn I finally settled on a couple examples.
I don't have one particular hair fantasy.  But when I find my hair type I like to look and think, yup, I can do that. 
I know the girl in the green and she was certainly one of my inspirations for starting a hair journey to begin with.


----------



## summertimewine (Aug 15, 2013)

I cannot wait for longer hair!!!


----------



## Melaninme (Aug 15, 2013)

brg240 said:


>



This right here!


----------



## Monaleezza (Aug 15, 2013)

Its weird, I often admire long, layered hair, but I'm too chicken to put those layers in my own hair


----------



## naija24 (Aug 15, 2013)

Seriously, I love anyone who can rock a fierce full shoulder length!

My hair inspiration, Natalie Portman!!


----------



## Mahsiah (Aug 15, 2013)

Short term: I think by next year..









Long term:


----------



## SimplyLive (Aug 27, 2013)

Love this so much!


----------



## awhyley (Aug 27, 2013)

Fabuloso said:


> I NEED this hair.


 
Dear Lord, 

This hair is EVERYTHING!!!

AMEN.


----------



## KhandiB (Aug 27, 2013)

Girl that hair is to D.I.E. FOR!! OMGeeeeee



LexiDior said:


> This would be sooo nice. I'd give it 3 or 4 years.


----------



## angie4ever (Aug 29, 2013)

This is how I want my hair


----------



## brownb83 (Aug 29, 2013)

angie4ever said:


> This is how I want my hair



She's so pretty


----------



## yorkpatties (Sep 25, 2013)

My friend found this chick Sterra Vlamings on Facebook. I want that fro!!!!


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Sep 25, 2013)

This. This. This.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Oct 9, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> Completely different texture than my hair, but I would be content with this length and fullness:



ShyIntellect - i recognize this girl from instagram - want to find more of her hair pix - do you know her instagram name???


----------



## KinkyGenius (Oct 9, 2013)

wyldcurlz said:


> @ShyIntellect - i recognize this girl from instagram - want to find more of her hair pix - do you know her instagram name???



wyldcurlz - 
She's posting more fitness and recipe pics these days, but her instagram is *chelseapb*


----------



## wyldcurlz (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks ShyIntellect


----------



## havilland (Oct 13, 2013)

Love her hair!!!


----------



## Harina (Oct 13, 2013)

Mahsiah said:


> Short term: I think by next year..



Mahsiah
Who Is this? I think it's a celebrity?



SimplyLive said:


> Love this so much!



I think this might be my hair texture Is this a fluffy braid out/twist out? Does anyone know who this is? SimplyLive


----------



## Mahsiah (Oct 13, 2013)

Harina said:


> Mahsiah
> Who Is this? I think it's a celebrity?
> 
> 
> ...



Harina THEE Jayne Kennedy guh!


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 13, 2013)

short-term: i love the whole look and attitude!






Long term: Attitude attitude! I will wear my hair like every. single. day. I love having all my curls on one side of my head.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 13, 2013)

My signature pic its me from 2010 and I know its short but I want my natural hair back


----------



## Queensheba88 (Oct 13, 2013)

xodvf her hair is everything...... hair twins......inspiration even though im not even shoulder length yet but *sigh*


----------



## mscocopuff (Oct 14, 2013)

I love, love, love her hair!!  





Nothing in life is to be feared.  It is only to be understood. ~ Marie Curie


----------



## Mahogony7 (Oct 14, 2013)

I love DVF and she seems like such a sweet and intelligent woman. Let me go and stalk her Instagram.


----------



## SimplyLive (Oct 14, 2013)

Harina said:


> Mahsiah
> Who Is this? I think it's a celebrity?
> 
> 
> ...



Harina

I believe this is her tumblr:
http://chachaagain.tumblr.com/post/59449049579/hair-was-rather-glorious-today


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Oct 14, 2013)

I hope to have my hair like this






or this 





,

definitely this





,

and Ooo, would love to be able to do this with my hair





Oh, I just want long hair!!



4c - all natural since 2011
Current length 2" past APL after wash (haven't straightened since spring 2013 so not sure if I reached my goal yet. I'll know in Dec.)
Challenges: BSL 2013


----------



## lovemyhair247 (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## dachsies_rule! (Oct 22, 2013)

*^^^Oh wow! That's what I'm talking about *


----------



## sweetdreams23 (Oct 23, 2013)

more inspiration....


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 23, 2013)

sweetdreams23 said:


> more inspiration....



Oh wow just gorgeous!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Penelope74 (Oct 23, 2013)

This thread makes me want to cry......


----------



## sweetdreams23 (Dec 28, 2013)

More inspiration from tumblr, Pinterest, and instagram:


----------



## sweetdreams23 (Dec 28, 2013)

more inspiration from the aforementioned    part Deux:


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Dec 30, 2013)

My ultimate goal


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Dec 30, 2013)

My long term relaxed goal/dream hair:




Just flawless hair.  Its going to take hard work, Jesus and unicorn blood to get there.


And I plan transitioning in my early/mid thirties to a straighten natural. I hope my hair resembles hers:




I don't have her hair type but basically that's what I'd be going for.


----------



## ckisland (Dec 30, 2013)

This thread use to make me depressed . Now it made me realize that I need a whole new set of hair inspirations/goals  I'm so pumped!!


----------



## CityGirl (Dec 30, 2013)

CaliiSwagg said:


> Natural
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIS IS GORGEOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 30, 2013)

Shelli from Hairscapades' blown out and flat ironed hair:


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 30, 2013)

ckisland said:


> This thread use to make me depressed . Now it made me realize that I need a whole new set of hair inspirations/goals  I'm so pumped!!



ckisland You gave me a new hair inspiration! I want my roller sets to look like the 2nd picture. LAWD just


----------



## ckisland (Dec 30, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> You gave me a new hair inspiration! I want my roller sets to look like the 2nd picture. LAWD just


Right!!! I love it so much


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes, please.


----------



## Angelbean (Jan 4, 2014)

Carolie said:


> This is my goal. Possibly the white streak too is my hair keeps graying at the rate it is for my age... *cries on the inside*



This picture made me lift my hands in praise!!! Lol this amazing!! Love the streaks!


----------



## sherrimberri (Jan 6, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> My long term relaxed goal/dream hair:  Just flawless hair.  Its going to take hard work, Jesus and unicorn blood to get there.  And I plan transitioning in my early/mid thirties to a straighten natural. I hope my hair resembles hers:  I don't have her hair type but basically that's what I'd be going for.



jennwantslonghurr who are these ladies? Do they have Instagram accounts?


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 6, 2014)

sherrimberri

Im not sure i don't have an instagram account but I found them on pinterest. The transiting girl name is alexxxhes she is on YouTube: how I straighten my  (transitioning) hair . The relaxed girl name is tanisha her story is on justgrowalready.com

http://www.justgrowalready.com/2013/07/hair-story-feature-meet-tanisha.html?m=1

I hope the link works.


----------



## cocosweet (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't know if she has already been posted but I just watched her vid and I was like, "I want my hair to look like that!"


----------



## Superfly Sister (Jan 26, 2014)

I want my hair to look something like this.  MASSES of hair is what I love.   






Not my hair texture type but THIS is gorgeous to me


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Jan 26, 2014)

This is a clearly a different texture but I'd like to put my hair in a ponytail and braid it and have it fall around the same length-





Here are some more inspirations. A lot aren't my texture but it's how I'd like a braid out or twist out to look and where I'd like it to fall.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## 1BalancedBeauty (Jan 28, 2014)

http://ink361.com/app/photo/642644802355268469_36567241

 My goal is to have bronzegoddess01's locs. They're at least mid back and are uniform enough to look great curled, wavy, etc.


----------



## Rnjones (Jan 28, 2014)

Idk who this ladies are. These are pics I found on Pinterest  
Sorry if some are reposts

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 28, 2014)

1BalancedBeauty said:


> http://ink361.com/app/photo/642644802355268469_36567241  My goal is to have bronzegoddess01's locs. They're at least mid back and are uniform enough to look great curled, wavy, etc.



1BalancedBeauty
Side note: Her Motivational videos are so inspiring. When she tears up, I always cry right along with her. Like Wendy W. says, she is a sister in my head! Her strawberry letters are on point too. She gives great advice.


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 29, 2014)

Has anyone else noticed that, with rare exception, almost ALL the women pictured with fantastic hair are *thin *-- coincidence?  Me thinks not.  Off to work out, make a green juice drink and then come back and surf for an inspirational hair photo.


----------



## ronie (Jan 29, 2014)

rawsilk said:


> Has anyone else noticed that, with rare exception, almost ALL the women pictured with fantastic hair are thin -- coincidence?  Me thinks not.  Off to work out, make a green juice drink and then come back and surf for an inspirational hair photo.


I did notice. Healthy lifestyle, healthy hair.


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Jan 31, 2014)

This here... BSL, unstretched


----------



## havilland (Jan 31, 2014)

Rnjones said:


> Idk who this ladies are. These are pics I found on Pinterest
> Sorry if some are reposts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



That first pic is Taran from you tube and i FORGOT how beautiful and non crispy her hair used to be!  That pic makes me sad  imma pour some out for her formerly luscious hair.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'd be happy with any ONE of these heads of hair but my ultimate goal is to someone else's inspiration... I would like someone to post a pic of MY hair like "OMG look at that beautiful head of hair... THAT is my goal".  I'm growing my hair for ME but I will know that I have achieved my goal if/when that happens...lol


----------



## Pamsc (Jan 31, 2014)

Rnjones said:


> Idk who this ladies are. These are pics I found on Pinterest
> Sorry if some are reposts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
OMG the second pic You woudn't be able to tell me nothing! Beautiful!


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 31, 2014)

Rnjones said:


> Idk who this ladies are. These are pics I found on Pinterest
> Sorry if some are reposts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



@Rnjones that is Alexxxhes from youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYj2Ed1W2fs&t=13m26s...She was also featured on blackgirlonghair and I found we are regimen twins: http://blackgirllonghair.com/2013/03/alex-4ab-natural-hair-style-icon/


----------



## girlonfire (Feb 1, 2014)

This girl and i have similar hair. I want my hair to hang where hers does. That's all i want. Oh and idk if my hair is just this thin (it's not really thin i just thought it was a bit thicker) or i pulled it out or something...anyway i want thicker hair. So this is my goal. I like the color too but I'm nit about to dye my hair just yet, I'm terrible at upkeep so i feel like it would all just break off.


----------



## Rnjones (Feb 6, 2014)

virtuenow said:


> @Rnjones that is Alexxxhes from youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYj2Ed1W2fs&t=13m26s...She was also featured on blackgirlonghair and I found we are regimen twins: http://blackgirllonghair.com/2013/03/alex-4ab-natural-hair-style-icon/


 
Thanks virtuenow.  Off to stalk


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't remember if this pic has been posted yet. Drooling Her hair!!!!


----------



## cheerrette (Feb 10, 2014)

OMG SunRai Naturals  that is my friend Jennifer.  Where did you find that pic?  Her hair is longer now.  I featured her on my blog.


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Feb 10, 2014)

cheerrette Okay Jennifer is giving me all types of life with that hair! I saw her pic here- http://vnatural.wordpress.com/2013/10/05/4-ladies-be-real-with-yourself/


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 10, 2014)

*Drools*

I'll take both heads of hair. Please and thank you.


----------



## levette (Feb 10, 2014)

I want mine like this but it's a dream


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 11, 2014)

A rod set like Corrine's would make me happy.






Ebony's bantu-knot out would be heavenly.


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 14, 2014)

................


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 14, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> ................



my gosh!!!!! i love it!


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 14, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> my gosh!!!!! i love it!



My, too! coolsista-paris I saved the image to my phone. I'm gonna have to copy that once I reach that length. Looks like the perfect go to protective/low maintenance style.


----------



## nrock (Feb 14, 2014)

wheezy807 said:


> My, too! @coolsista-paris I saved the image to my phone. I'm gonna have to copy that once I reach that length. Looks like the perfect go to protective/low maintenance style.


 This is nice!  I will try this when my hair gets to this length.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 14, 2014)

wheezy807 said:


> My, too! coolsista-paris I saved the image to my phone. I'm gonna have to copy that once I reach that length. Looks like the perfect go to protective/low maintenance style.



i copied the image too!  she is lucky. its gonna take loooong before i reach her length.  :-/


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Feb 15, 2014)

cheerrette said:


> OMG SunRai Naturals  that is my friend Jennifer.  Where did you find that pic?  Her hair is longer now.  I featured her on my blog.



What's your blog?


----------



## cheerrette (Feb 16, 2014)

ChocolatePie777 it is www.maneandtell.wordpress.com


----------



## sweetdreams23 (Feb 18, 2014)

Um yeah she was already an inspiration... but her is my ultimate goal

Chime straightened her hair y'all


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 18, 2014)

sweetdreams23 said:


> Um yeah she was already an inspiration... but her is my ultimate goal  Chime straightened her hair y'all



she and her hair are beautiful as always! that hair!!! wow


----------



## Solila (Feb 18, 2014)

sweetdreams23 said:


> Um yeah she was already an inspiration... but her is my ultimate goal
> 
> Chime straightened her hair y'all



I love me some Chime! She was/is my ultimate inspiration!


----------



## Harina (Mar 9, 2014)

This woman has stunning locs.

http://instagram.com/loccrush











These people have amazing locs as well. I think this year or next will be the year I finally loc. Woo woo!


----------



## NappyNelle (May 23, 2014)




----------



## TamaraShaniece (May 23, 2014)

This would be ideal...


----------



## TamaraShaniece (May 23, 2014)

I want her stomach as soon as I drop this baby boy.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 23, 2014)




----------



## EmilyWilde (May 24, 2014)

This exactly, except blue-black.

Charmaine San Pedro





In 2.5 years. It's gonna happen.


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 21, 2014)

cheerrette said:


> OMG @SunRai Naturals  that is my friend Jennifer.  Where did you find that pic?  Her hair is longer now.  I featured her on my blog.



@cheerrette does your friend have an update (regimen/hair details).  Is her hair more 4b/c-ish (kinky) or 3c/4a-ish (curly), has her regimen changed?  Is it longer & still thriving; does she still blow dry?  Is there a blog or instagram where one may see more pics of her hair??  Please and thanks.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## KidneyBean86 (Jul 21, 2014)

I give my hair about 10 years to reach this goal. My hair grows super slow.


----------



## Naturelie (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: Post A Phttp://media-cache-ec0cture of how you eventually want your hair to look.*

Bumping!!!


----------



## juliehp (Aug 30, 2014)

This is what I'm hoping for...


----------



## 1BalancedBeauty (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## TashaNikki (Oct 30, 2014)

This time next year I WILL have this hair. I'm crushing so hard right now.


----------



## cheerrette (Dec 11, 2014)

virtuenow said:


> @cheerrette does your friend have an update (regimen/hair details).  Is her hair more 4b/c-ish (kinky) or 3c/4a-ish (curly), has her regimen changed?  Is it longer & still thriving; does she still blow dry?  Is there a blog or instagram where one may see more pics of her hair??  Please and thanks.



I am just getting this.  I let my subscription end and I just subscribed again.  Anyway, she is more 4b/c.  Her hair is still doing great.  She does not blow dry often or do much of anything to her hair.  She does not have ig or anything but I wrote a post about her regimen and everything on my blog a while back with a more recent picture.


----------



## MissMusic (Dec 11, 2014)

Like this when straight:


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 11, 2014)

#goals #this #alliwantforxmas


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 11, 2014)

I want it to look like this



This length.


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Nightingale (Dec 12, 2014)

I want my two strand twists to be between BSL and MBL. The hair in the pic is a little longer than that, but its still gorgeous real or not.

I can't imagine what my stretched length would have to be to make this happen.


----------



## Oasis (Dec 12, 2014)

except i want mine to the the blackest of blacks.


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 12, 2014)

cheerrette said:


> I am just getting this.  I let my subscription end and I just subscribed again.  Anyway, she is more 4b/c.  Her hair is still doing great.  She does not blow dry often or do much of anything to her hair.  She does not have ig or anything but I wrote a post about her regimen and everything on my blog a while back with a more recent picture.



cheerrette it's only by chance that I caught this; I rarely go in old threads (@ me!).  Her picture just randomly showed up a day or so ago on this website: http://instagram.com/healthy_hair_journey/ http://instagram.com/p/wZlx1CnMan/?modal=true


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 13, 2014)

MissMusic said:


> Like this when straight:



i would LOOOOVE my hair like this!!!

who is she???? anyone knows??? please !!! lol


----------



## mssoconfused (Dec 13, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> i would LOOOOVE my hair like this!!!
> 
> who is she???? anyone knows??? please !!! lol



I KNOW RIGHT! I am in love!


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 13, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> i would LOOOOVE my hair like this!!!
> 
> who is she???? anyone knows??? please !!! lol



mssoconfused her name is Reeezy on IG, it's crotchet braids with marley hair, bunch of tutorials on YouTube. She also does crotchet braids with curly hair and it looks amazing


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 13, 2014)

Nevermind....


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm hoping for this, unstretched.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm a sucka for shrinkage


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 14, 2014)

mssoconfused said:


> I KNOW RIGHT! I am in love!




this would be a dream come true !!!! lol

i need to take care of this hair better. or maymbe start to do protective styles like crazy!!!! il usually too lazy to sit and do my hair, so i never ps appart a bun with my hair....

but i need this hair she has! can i order from sa ta for year 2019??? !!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 14, 2014)

Anaisin said:


> mssoconfused her name is Reeezy on IG, it's crotchet braids with marley hair, bunch of tutorials on YouTube. She also does crotchet braids with curly hair and it looks amazing



wow the result is beautiful!!! 
il still gonna order the real version from santa,  coming out of my scalp lol! for in a few years


----------



## HHSJ85 (Dec 14, 2014)

That length and the thickness ♡♡♡


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Dec 14, 2014)

tori Bonafidestyle


----------



## Arian (Dec 14, 2014)

Locs as lovely as hers!


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 14, 2014)

Love how her hair looks


----------



## havilland (Dec 15, 2014)

Love this length and we have similar density....so I think I could attain this look.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 15, 2014)

I'd be ok if my hair had the length of either of these. Wouldn't complain not one bit lol


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 15, 2014)

KinksAndInk said:


> I'd be ok if my hair had the length of either of these. Wouldn't complain not one bit lol



OMG! :luv2:


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Dec 16, 2014)

SOME of the pics that I love


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 16, 2014)

I want volume.


----------



## curls4daze (Dec 16, 2014)

Naturalniecey hair


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Dec 16, 2014)

I love this blue color... I want blue hair


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 16, 2014)

I want to go light so bad.


----------



## MissMusic (Dec 17, 2014)

Found this gem on Facebook by way of AfroElle Magazine, new curly goal:


----------



## mssoconfused (Dec 17, 2014)

HHSJ85 said:


> That length and the thickness ♡♡♡



This is gorgeous!


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 17, 2014)

Most of these natural,  curly hair pics are incredibly.  Sometimes I just can't help but to wonder....will my hair be able to do that?


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 17, 2014)

This thread is depressing. I know my hair will never be as thick as these pics. #lowdensityproblems.


----------



## claud-uk (Dec 17, 2014)

Ms. LynnieB, I hope you don't mind!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 17, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> This thread is depressing. I know my hair will never be as thick as these pics. #lowdensityproblems.



I say the same thing all the time...then I grab my pick and fake it til I make it. I might not have thick hair but 10 minutes with a pick and you'll think I have 30billion strands on my head.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 17, 2014)

KinksAndInk said:


> I'd be ok if my hair had the length of either of these. Wouldn't complain not one bit lol



I need my hair to look like that middle pic in 2 years! Lol...NEED! I always wonder how long it took them to grow to that length or how long their hair is when stretched. 

I've been natural for 3 years...next month will make 4. So I figure 5 or 6 years of being natural...my hair should look like that.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 17, 2014)

SmilingElephant said:


> I need my hair to look like that middle pic in 2 years! Lol...NEED! I always wonder how long it took them to grow to that length or how long their hair is when stretched.  I've been natural for 3 years...next month will make 4. So I figure 5 or 6 years of being natural...my hair should look like that.



Lol that middle pic is quite lovely. I'll be happy for hair like the first one. I've always been natural but I had about 9 inches of pitiful, limp, dry, uneven, breaking heat damage that I chopped off 2 years ago. I've pretty much grown all of it back but cut off 2 inches in April because I thought I was cute trying to wear my hair out and that polar vortex slapped some sense into me. Learned my lesson quickly: ends go into hibernation during winter. Not to be released until spring.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 17, 2014)

This.....our very own constance 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?b=31837


----------



## IMFOCSD (Dec 17, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I want to go light so bad.



I love her channel,  her personality Is so refreshing .


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 17, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> This thread is depressing. I know my hair will never be as thick as these pics. #lowdensityproblems.



Froreal3 That's why I just wanted to post a picture of my own hair at its best -my signature picture.   I just want my hair to look like my hair at its FULL potential. That way you're not measuring your hair against someone else-- only yourself. And that's certainly an achievable goal. Hang in sis!


----------



## Platinum (Dec 17, 2014)

I can't wait to see my locs at this length.


----------



## havilland (Dec 18, 2014)

wheezy807 said:


> Most of these natural,  curly hair pics are incredibly.  Sometimes I just can't help but to wonder....will my hair be able to do that?



I already know mine won't. LOL!  I try to find pics of hair that looks like mine....I have a kitty cat fur ball, not a lion's mane like some of these super blessed ladies.


----------



## cheerrette (Dec 18, 2014)

virtuenow said:


> cheerrette it's only by chance that I caught this; I rarely go in old threads (@ me!).  Her picture just randomly showed up a day or so ago on this website: http://instagram.com/healthy_hair_journey/ http://instagram.com/p/wZlx1CnMan/?modal=true



Yeah, I saw that. I sent it to her and told her she's a star lol


----------



## naija24 (Dec 18, 2014)

In 2-3 years ^^^^^^^^ is my ideal length.

In the short term, look below.


----------



## DoDo (Dec 18, 2014)

Probably unrealistic but...


----------



## havilland (Dec 18, 2014)

DoDo said:


> Probably unrealistic but...



Wow!  Stunning!!!


----------



## MsKinkycurl (Dec 18, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> This thread is depressing. I know my hair will never be as thick as these pics. #lowdensityproblems.



Same here. I make myself feel better by reminding myself that some of these ladies have some kind of hair added. I use the fantasy hair to inspire my to grow my real world hair!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 21, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> This thread is depressing. I know my hair will never be as thick as these pics. #lowdensityproblems.



but i bet with the lenght you will find a way to make it look thicker  you will make it and it will be beautiful! 

i have fine hair with high density . When i bloW dry, or roller set it looks thicker ! !


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 21, 2014)

I would rather have fine and high density than what I have,  which is on the lower side.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 21, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> I would rather have fine and high density than what I have,  which is on the lower side.  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



i think you have to find the best tricks that will increase the volume.

it can be discouraging but we have to look all over internet to find ideas . it will help ;-)


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## CrinkumCrankum (Dec 21, 2014)

ETA: Even better:


----------



## CrinkumCrankum (Dec 21, 2014)

rawsilk said:


> Has anyone else noticed that, with rare exception, almost ALL the women pictured with fantastic hair are *thin *-- coincidence?  Me thinks not.  Off to work out, make a green juice drink and then come back and surf for an inspirational hair photo.



 Good nutrition, exercise....
I know my hair grows markedly faster when I stay on my workout regimen.


----------



## CrinkumCrankum (Dec 21, 2014)

MissMusic said:


> Like this when straight:



Oh
My
...
Wow.

My New Inspiration.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 21, 2014)

MissMusic said:


> Like this when straight:



^^^   MissMusic  Who is that and what's her regimen?


----------



## TashaNikki (Dec 22, 2014)

Sorry ladies Lucia MissMusic CrinkumCrankum they are kanekalon crochets 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYIuGgUKi8o


----------



## Lucia (Dec 22, 2014)

TashaNikki said:


> Sorry ladies Lucia MissMusic CrinkumCrankum they are kanekalon crochets  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYIuGgUKi8o



Aw man I thought that was real 
Great visual anyways actually there are were ladies on this board and the healthy hair community who have that going on for real.


----------



## CrinkumCrankum (Dec 23, 2014)

TashaNikki said:


> Sorry ladies Lucia MissMusic CrinkumCrankum they are kanekalon crochets
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYIuGgUKi8o



NOOOOooo. 
Well, it's cool how she achieved it. BTW, she's hilarious! I subbed.


----------



## MissMusic (Dec 24, 2014)

TashaNikki  I figured it was some kind of weave (just looks too perfect), but my natural hair is thick, so its a possibility for me to have hair that looks something like that. Not that full, but definitely long and thick.

Example of my hair as of this past Friday


----------



## havilland (Dec 24, 2014)

I love her hair!  Good lord....she made me want hip length or tailbone length hair.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 24, 2014)

havilland said:


> I love her hair!  Good lord....she made me want hip length or tailbone length hair.



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 11, 2015)

NappyNelle said:


>



Gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## bronzephoenix (Feb 1, 2015)

Would love to see my wash and go looking like this again  
And then like this


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 9, 2015)

I LOVE HER FACE... Does anyone know who she is? Does she have a blog?


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 12, 2015)

I would wear a ponytail everyday!


----------



## krissyhair (Feb 12, 2015)

I can only think one thing when I look at this thread. Black women are so beautiful.


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 19, 2015)

This pretty much sums it up.


----------



## ravenhairedcharm (Feb 19, 2015)

I saw her on discoveringnatural's fb page. I love this pic as inspiration.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 17, 2015)

Not sure if @LaurenMechelle is still posting, but her hair always look awesome.


----------



## nothidden (Jun 18, 2015)

Aketafitgirl (youtube, instagram) has come a long way from her dry, frizzy, big chop days.

View media item 128277View media item 128275


----------



## ilong (Aug 23, 2015)

this is one of my favorite threads...


----------



## Kells (Aug 25, 2015)

It's been a little difficult to find a pic of my long-term goal, but I found one in another thread. 

WL WnG.


----------



## julzinha (Aug 26, 2015)

I've been seriously considering texlaxing my hair at some point and she makes me want to do it quickly. I want the versatility of natural hair without the tangles, ssks, and hassle. I'm just focusing on getting my natural hair to a 10, then I'll decide. I just want to loosen the kinks slightly like her.


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 26, 2015)

julzinha said:


> I've been seriously considering texlaxing my hair at some point and she makes me want to do it quickly. I want the versatility of natural hair without the tangles, ssks, and hassle. I'm just focusing on getting my natural hair to a 10, then I'll decide. I just want to loosen the kinks slightly like her.




This is exactly what my dry/unstyled texlaxed hair looked like.


----------



## julzinha (Aug 26, 2015)

Theresamonet said:


> This is exactly what my dry/unstyled texlaxed hair looked like.


Are you natural now?


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 26, 2015)

julzinha said:


> Are you natural now?



Yep. I just cut the remainder of my texlaxed ends on Monday. I transitioned for 15 months.


----------



## julzinha (Aug 26, 2015)

Theresamonet said:


> Yep. I just cut the remainder of my texlaxed ends on Monday. I transitioned for 15 months.


May I ask how does your natural hair compare to being texlaxed?


----------



## Godyssey (Aug 27, 2015)

NappyNelle said:


>



THIS!!! Length, full body & blown out or keratin, natural texture.  My dream hair!   I think I have about 2 years (max) to go.


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 27, 2015)

julzinha said:


> May I ask how does your natural hair compare to being texlaxed?



My texlaxed hair was easier to maintain. Wash days were a breeze. No tangles, ssks, etc. 

My natural hair is easier to style and more versatile. I felt like the only thing that looked good with texlaxed hair were straight styles or ponytails and buns. I tried to do wash-n-gos, twist outs, etc. but they just looked too sad and limp for my taste. I don't like always having to have my hair "done" to look good.


----------



## missjones (Aug 28, 2015)

I love her hair


----------



## smores (Aug 28, 2015)

NappyNelle said:


>




her hair!! Anyone know who this is (IG handle)?


----------



## julzinha (Aug 28, 2015)

missjones said:


> I love her hair
> View attachment 335757


Do you know her ig?


----------



## *Champion 8675* (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 1, 2015)

I love the fullness of her hair!


----------



## Dayjoy (Sep 1, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> View attachment 336133
> I love the fullness of her hair!


I LOVE THIS!!!


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow these pics are so inspiring! I see textures that are comparable to mine and it gives me a glimpse of what my hair future could be like.


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## missjones (Sep 2, 2015)

julzinha said:


> Do you know her ig?


No I keep looking for her though.


----------



## Kells (Sep 2, 2015)

Godsdaughter001 said:


> View attachment 336139



Don't we all want his hair?


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 3, 2015)

smores said:


> her hair!! Anyone know who this is (IG handle)?



I believe her name is BigHairBettyy on YouTube. I'm on my phone,  and it won't allow me to link to her.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 29, 2015)

Ultimate hair goals when my hair  gets around this long I'll stop chasing length and maintain.


Alyssa Redenti


----------



## sissimpson (Sep 29, 2015)

Godsdaughter001 said:


> View attachment 336139


 Wow, this is scary. Did he accidently laquer his face in addition to his hair?


----------



## theRaven (Sep 29, 2015)

I love this hairstyle so pretty and so feminine 














I want Jen's relaxed hair ponytail, it's so luscious 





I want the ability to do such cute styles





The volume in her hair makes me cry joy


----------



## Lucia (Sep 29, 2015)

Godsdaughter001 said:


> View attachment 336139



Did he paint those black waves on his head?  What is that?


----------



## ilong (Sep 29, 2015)

I love both of these, especially the first one.   The second one reminds me of the Teyonah Paris hairstyle. @Mocha126 - thank you for the post.


----------



## nothidden (Sep 29, 2015)

Godsdaughter001 said:


> View attachment 336139


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   No you did not!!!


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Sep 29, 2015)

nothidden said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   No you did not!!!



 I was in a devious mood that day and felt this thread needed shaking up a bit.


----------



## GrenadianGal (Sep 29, 2015)

I think her hair is beautiful


----------



## nothidden (Sep 30, 2015)

GrenadianGal said:


> I think her hair is beautiful


Oh, wow...agreed!


----------



## nothidden (Sep 30, 2015)

Godsdaughter001 said:


> I was in a devious mood that day and felt this thread needed shaking up a bit.


LOL...it shows up large like an 8x10 on my screen.  I was so not ready for that, especially since I was at work!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 23, 2015)

Lucia said:


> Ultimate hair goals when my hair  gets around this long I'll stop chasing length and maintain.
> 
> 
> Alyssa Redenti
> ...


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 23, 2015)

GrenadianGal said:


> I think her hair is beautiful


Reminds me of my younger daughter when I take out her hair. It is a challenge to do (so thick and kinky) but her hair is gorgeous when it is done.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Nov 3, 2015)

Paging Dr Dre is my hairspiration, she's helped me embrace the thickness of my hair is vs trying to "tame" or "reduce" it ...


----------



## julzinha (Nov 3, 2015)

ResultsMayVary said:


> Paging Dr Dre is my hairspiration, she's helped me embrace the thickness of my hair is vs trying to "tame" or "reduce" it ...


That is my goal thickness!!!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 3, 2015)

@wavezncurlz, your hair in your siggy pic is


----------

